# Disable Miscrosoft Update/ Restore Windows Update



## MrFishy (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't like MS update. I much prefer the old, reliable "Windows Update" site. While searching for updated MS drivers, I was lured into "trying" the "new, improved Microsoft Update" . . . and found myself henceforth unable to even access"Windows Update" at all. I have gone to pains NOT to dl the MS Updated Updater and feel almost hijacked by MS.
Anyway, while searching for something unrelated, I came across the following and it worked perfectly.

Switch Microsoft Update back to Windows Update
"Go to Windows Update website, click Change Settings on the sidebar, and then check the box labeled: Disable Microsoft Update software and let me use Windows Update only and hit apply."

note: If you can't access the "Windows Update" site, you can change this setting inside the MS Updater site in the same manner.


----------

